# Brock Sampson vs. Baki Hanma



## strongarm85 (Jan 4, 2008)

Who takes it?


----------



## Giovanni Rild (Jan 4, 2008)

strongarm85 said:


> Who takes it?



If Cassandra can't beat Baki, Brock sure can't


----------



## neodragzero (Jan 4, 2008)

Baki takes it. It would be a bout to talk about for ages.


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Jan 4, 2008)

Baki would beat him but would declare the match a lost in way of brock;s sheer garness


----------



## Distracted (Jan 4, 2008)

I know brock shouldn't be able to win... but I'm going to say Brock for just how gar I am for him.


----------



## Purgatory (Jan 4, 2008)

If he's naked, bathed in his enemy's blood, and has the eye twitching with the knife in his mouth, he babyshakes.


----------



## strongarm85 (Jan 4, 2008)

Well Brock Sampson did kill a polar bear that was attacking Dr Venture with his knife, skinned it, and draped the bloody furs over Dr. Venture's, who was freezing to death, all in under 5 seconds.



Painkiller said:


> If he's naked, bathed in his enemy's blood, and has the eye twitching with the knife in his mouth, he babyshakes.



Sure, you can use that version if you want.


----------



## neodragzero (Jan 4, 2008)

strongarm85 said:


> Well Brock Sampson did kill a polar bear that was attacking Dr Venture with his knife, skinned it, and draped the bloody furs over Dr. Venture's, who was freezing to death, all in under 5 seconds.


Hanma Jack killed a polar bear with his bare hands. That's after he lured it to his location by taking its cub, the mother bear coming up looking like it's about to start something, Jack having to chase after it when it runs away in fear, and then curbstomping the crap out of it to where he's standing upon its mangle corpse. I would like to add that this is nicely detailed in the first Baki manga series. The anime kind of skipped over the details and just showed beating of and the resulting polar bear corpse. And Jack was weaker at that time in comparison to when he lost against Hanma Baki. Baki becoming even stronger after that. So I was nice enough to say that it would be an entertaining battle. But there's no way Brock is going to beat Baki as feat comparison go.


> If he's naked, bathed in his enemy's blood, and has the eye twitching with the knife in his mouth, he babyshakes.


More like Baki finds it odd that this guy tries to attack him with a knife without any clothes on and covered in blood, followed by a bout where the best that Brock can hope for is to not have the life chocked out of him. I have to ask, have any of you read the second and third Baki manga series; me personally reading the entire second and the first volume of the third?

I'm trying to be nice here but one of the least messy ways this could end would probably be:

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## strongarm85 (Jan 4, 2008)

Heres a better sample of some of Brock Sampson's feats.

Here


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Jan 4, 2008)

neodragzero said:


> Hanma Jack killed a polar bear with his bare hands. That's after he lured it to his location by taking its cub, the mother bear coming up looking like it's about to start something, Jack having to chase after it when it runs away in fear, and then curbstomping the crap out of it to where he's standing upon its mangle corpse. I would like to add that this is nicely detailed in the first Baki manga series. The anime kind of skipped over the details and just showed beating of and the resulting polar bear corpse. And Jack was weaker at that time in comparison to when he lost against Hanma Baki. Baki becoming even stronger after that. So I was nice enough to say that it would be an entertaining battle. But there's no way Brock is going to beat Baki as feat comparison go.
> 
> More like Baki finds it odd that this guy tries to attack him with a knife without any clothes on and covered in blood, followed by a bout where the best that Brock can hope for is to not have the life chocked out of him. I have to ask, have any of you read the second and third Baki manga series; me personally reading the entire second and the first volume of the third?
> 
> I'm trying to be nice here but one of the least messy ways this could end would probably be:



I was think more along the lines of....

It only supports 10 images to the first 5 are links

http://www.gofish.com/channel.gfp?gf...fid=30-1147931
http://www.gofish.com/channel.gfp?gf...fid=30-1147931
http://www.gofish.com/channel.gfp?gf...fid=30-1147931
http://www.gofish.com/channel.gfp?gf...fid=30-1147931



*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Ippy (Jan 4, 2008)

Take that JBD GAR shit out of this thread.


----------

